# Arachnids found in Ecuador



## Andy00 (Jan 4, 2017)

Some giant kind of harvestman species. There were two very close to eachother.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 These all came out to hunt right after the sun set. It was very humid with light mist. Lots of insects and frogs to eat. After researching I think they are undescribed species of wandering spiders. (Phoneutria)
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 This one looked like a mature male. About 3-4 inches DLS
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this one looked like it was in premolt. about 3"
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Some kind of orb weaver idk what species. About 2"
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Photographed all these creatures in Mindo, Ecuador except the argiope species which was photographed in Puembo. It'd be great if someone could try to ID them because I don't know what species most of them are.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Andy00 (Jan 4, 2017)

Argiope sp. in Puembo
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Habitat: Mindo Gardens
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 All we're found on a short walk, there's creatures in every corner  the spiders were super easy to spot all I had to do was put my phone flashlight near my eyes and their spider eyes reflect so you can see them everywhere.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow what a great place to live for the hobby. That harvestman is seriously crazy looking!


----------



## Andy00 (Jan 5, 2017)

RepugnantOoze said:


> Wow what a great place to live for the hobby. That harvestman is seriously crazy looking!


Lol I don't live there I just visit my family there pretty often. I live in the US. I wish I lived there so I could photograph all the tarantulas that live there. There's a few pamphobeteus species there that I want to see. Yeah that harvestman is interesting, it looks like it's fangs are on the tip of its pedipalps but it's probably just that it's fangs protrude out for some odd evolutionary reason and they have nothing to do with its pedipalps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice pictures! It's hard to get a really good look at that poor harvestman, though, because of all the fly pupae on his back. (Which actually makes for a more interesting picture, in some ways!) It would appear that he's been the victim of Chloropid flies. They must have laid their eggs in his nest, then the fly larvae would have eaten the eggs he was tending and climbed onto his back to pupate. He should be unharmed by the flies, but they'll mate and lay more eggs in his nest if they can.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chanda (Jan 9, 2017)

Andy00 said:


> Yeah that harvestman is interesting, it looks like it's fangs are on the tip of its pedipalps but it's probably just that it's fangs protrude out for some odd evolutionary reason and they have nothing to do with its pedipalps.


Those are elongated claws at the tips of the pedipalps, used for grasping and subduing prey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 9, 2017)

Spectacular photographs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone know what species are in the 2-6th and the 2nd to last photographs ?


----------



## chanda (Jan 9, 2017)

Andy00 said:


> Anyone know what species are in the 2-6th and the 2nd to last photographs ?


Not the species, no - but the eye arrangement does identify then as some sort of Ctenidae and I suspect that they might be Cupiennius sp.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 10, 2017)

Agreed with _Cupiennius_. Awesome shots! That ichneumonid looks really cool too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 29, 2017)

Back in Ecuador visiting family again! Here's some pictures taken at a park in Quito. I found this spider super interesting. It built this very odd looking thing on its web that looked like some kind of bug, but I have no idea what it was trying to resemble nor what it was made out of. What species is it? If anyone could help out with answering my questions that'd be great. I mean, the thing seriously looked like it even had fake eyes!
E V O L U T I O N


(Sorry for the sensor dusk-specks)
:/

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you for posting these pictures! I am so envious of you for being able to see all of the beauties in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 29, 2017)

Andy00 said:


> View attachment 235338
> View attachment 235337
> View attachment 235336
> 
> ...


This spider is a Trashline Orb-Weaver, widespread throughout the new world, found from canada all the way to south america

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

Gonna be posting a lot of pictures from this week. And I finally have tarantula pictures! It'll take awhile because I have to make the quality worse on the pics to put them on arachnoboards which is kinda lame haha :/


----------



## Leila (Jun 29, 2017)

Andy00 said:


> Gonna be posting a lot of pictures from this week. And I finally have tarantula pictures! It'll take awhile because I have to make the quality worse on the pics to put them on arachnoboards which is kinda lame haha :/


Yay! I can't wait to see the new photos


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 29, 2017)

Andy00 said:


> Argiope sp. in Puembo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First one looks similar to an Orb Weaver. Other than that one I have no clue, some great fauna you captured, absolutely stunning. I'm so jealous, I've always wanted to be a wildlife cameraman, whether it be here in the UK or far away tropical areas of the world, you're so lucky to have these sp. wherever any of you guys live, we have some stunning wildlife too, but just not the diversity of other countries, I love when we go on holiday, then you see some amazing wildlife.


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Anyphaenidae*

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

My fingers in the background of this pic look like a butt 



Pamphobeteus 


Cupiennius

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

Gonna guess Lycosidae but it could be ctenidae. Really awesome spider anyways. The guide kept saying tarantula but I had to explain to him that you can tell a spider's family by its eye arrangement. -- definitely Lycosidae

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

All were taken in Mashpi Lodge, Ecuador. Follow me on Instagram for other stuff too like videos
@tarantulas_n_stuff

All these pics are re-sized to lower quality so if you want to buy good quality prints just email me andybetter00@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

Heterophrynus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 29, 2017)

If someone can ID that pamphobeteus that'd be amazing and insanely impressive


----------

